# Rubber mallet vs lead hammer



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Have a dude that uses a rubber mallet on his knockoffs wires and it works great no marks and hits the knock off good. I know lead hammer is the preferred method of course. Is it safe to use a rubber mallet or do you not get them on as tight? Thanks for the answers anyone


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

no sir... you will never get them as tight with a rubber mallet as you will with a lead hammer... i wouldn't trust it. lead hammers exist for a reason.


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree but when I thumped his they didn't budge saw him use dead blow rubber mallet I was surprised it worked so good. Your thoughts is still not safe? Thanks for reply man


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

it works either way


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*DEADBLOW YES.... RUBBER MALLET FUCK NO.... LEAD HAMMER IS THE BEST..*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *DEADBLOW YES.... RUBBER MALLET FUCK NO.... LEAD HAMMER IS THE BEST..*


X100 no rubber mallet. Had a homie that list a 20" wire wheel at 35mph with kids in the car because he insisted it got them tight enough. He had to replace fender, inner fender, rocker trim, brake rotor, wheel & tire. 

Non contact tool for 2 or 3 bars is the best. Lead hammer for hex and bullets to prolong life of the tool and prevent accidental wheel damage.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a 3lb deadblow, works good.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Boltons/topic


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

It's not a mallet it's a deadblow that make a big diffrence though?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

True, tried a rubber mallet once n it would just bounce off.


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

No it's not a rubber mallet it's a deadblow hammer does they have enough force to put them on correctly? I used the wrong tool with rubber mallet my fault.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Chicity said:


> No it's not a rubber mallet it's a deadblow hammer does they have enough force to put them on correctly? I used the wrong tool with rubber mallet my fault.


*YES THEY WORK GOOD... BUT AT SOME POINT THE LINING ON THE DEAD BLOW WEARS OFF AND THE METAL UNDERNEATH CAUSES DAMAGE..!*


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

After ahwile of using the deadblow it leave marks on the spinner?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Use a single jack(sledge hammer)works awesome.


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Use a single jack(sledge hammer)works awesome.


:roflmao:



lowrider_cutlass said:


> no sir... you will never get them as tight with a rubber mallet as you will with a lead hammer... i wouldn't trust it. lead hammers exist for a reason.


:yes:


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

sixonebubble said:


> I have a 3lb deadblow, works good.


 thats what I been useing for the last 7 years ,work jus fine I think lead hammers are a waste of money.


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

This deadblow im using knocking them on prety good im not talking rubber mallet but deadblow. i think there effective but others say there not..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

some rubber mallets will mar chrome


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Im not talking about Rubber mallets i typed it wrong I meant how good can DeadBlow Hammer do overall from what I see ok


----------



## san jose dan (Nov 18, 2010)

How often should you hammer them down jus askin


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

I hammer them on,than drive say 10-15 miles check them,than check them at 50 miles again. After that should be good make sure you grease the adapter and knockoff also.. The more you check the better really everyone has there take ya know


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

I was using a Dead Blow it seem like it damages the wheels get them tight but can damage the centers my thoughts on that


----------

